# Blade rest thickness



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Im sure this is not a new question, but I am currently setting up to try my first blade rest(AAE Freakshow) I'm shooting xRingers HV that weigh 302. Should I use a .008 wide launcher or a .010 wide launcher. Any help or opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

I would use the .008 blade set at about 30 deg. Set your nock height at 90 deg or just slightly above 90 at full draw. FYI I use an .008 with X-Cutters that weigh 340 gr.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Tried the .010 1st. Good groups, the put the .008 on, good groups but shot about 2inches high, is the .008 gonna be more forgiving?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Yep... with that light of an arrow the .008 will be alot better


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. Always find good info from the members on AT. 🎯🎯🎯🎯

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Why would my groups shoot 2" high with a thinner blade.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

If the blade is too stiff for the arrow weight there is the possibility of the blade hitting the back of the shaft kicking it up and causing the arrow to nose down and fly low.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I use .008 narrow blades for my 3D arrows (Linejammers) and they weigh 335 grains. I know guys that shoot heavier arrows with .008 narrow blades.

My indoor arrows (2712's) weight about 550-620 grains, if I remember right, and I use .010 narrow blades.

A big component of setting up a blade rest is the blade angle! Mine are not really standing up compared to many other archers. At full draw the blades fully support the arrow but NOT at brace. the blades have serious sag at brace height.

When setting the rest height you must support the arrow with your finger because you do not want to set the rests initial height based on the weight of the entire arrow pressing the blade down. Set the initial rest height based on the arrow only pressing the blade down a millimeter or so. IF you run your arrow out well past the rest then you may set the rest height based on more flex in the blade because there is more weight. At full draw there isn't much arrow weight setting on the blade.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Forgot to mention that my .010 is a wide blade, and the only .008 is a standard, so I'm thinking the arrow is sitting higher on the standard blade causing the arrow to fly higher, if that makes sense

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

.008 for sure


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

DCPA said:


> Forgot to mention that my .010 is a wide blade, and the only .008 is a standard, so I'm thinking the arrow is sitting higher on the standard blade causing the arrow to fly higher, if that makes sense
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


It can be a couple of things doing that. The stiffer blade (.010) could be pushing the back of the arrow up causing low impacts. A wider blade may react stiffer than a narrow blade so a .010 wide can behave stiffer than an .010 narrow.

The spring or flex rate of a blade isn't necessarily based on a blades thickness! 

I wouldn't even bother with the .010 blade unless I had strange tuning issues and was searching for answers.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Just ordered some .008 wide blades for my rest.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd have to say im loving the Freakshow blade rest, this group was shot at 50yds









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

